# Chris Heapy's site - required reading for newbies



## deverett (Apr 15, 2009)

A few years ago, Chris Heapy had a very good site that gave a lot of useful instruction on many facets of workshop operations. He also detailed several useful aditions to the lathe which, while intended for the Myford S7 lathe, could easily be adapted to other makes. He also had a free ads service.

Unfortunately, due to problems with his site and personal problems, he disappeared from the scene and his site closed down. Fortunately, it has been rescued and can be viewed at:

http://www.astronomiainumbria.org/a...ca/easyweb.easynet.co.uk/_chrish/homepge2.htm

The free ads service has since taken over by:

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

